# Happy 21st Birthday Costello



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Costello
and thank you for all the great work you've done for this site.


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday!
You've been a wonderful Headmaster/Captain/Admin.

21= 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Forgot that you live in france. You've been drinking for a while.


----------



## Prime (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 12 members are celebrating their birthday today
> serge(25), eduardoamc(40), Trekker(52), kn_Faust(30), RaAegisZero(21), gweedyj(22), badger(30), imforpbj(19), DemonHub(23), master_dbz(15), Alerek(23), Saitalv4.0(26)



????

EDIT: Tomorrow is his birthday


----------



## science (Jul 24, 2008)

How does such a new member know Costello and his works already...?

Anyways, happy birthday Costello! Have a good one! : D


----------



## WildWon (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birfday Costello! If you'd be in the US, i'd say LEMME BUY YOU A BEER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but you're in one of those other countries where you've prolly been drinking legally for a few years.

But either way. Happy Orphan-Punching Birthday!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 24, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> How does such a new member know Costello and his works already...?
> 
> Anyways, happy birthday Costello! Have a good one! : D


He is someone I know from another forum. He wanted to be more interactive, not just gaming.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy birthday Costello! is 21 anything special in France? Well, now you can drink if you visit America.

Oh, and shaun too!


----------



## Costello (Jul 24, 2008)

Lol thanks but it's actually tomorrow (but I'm guessing you're "tomorrow" already due to your timezone)
And it's also shaun's birthday


----------



## greyhound (Jul 24, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



timezones. Anyway, Happy Birthday for tomorrow


----------



## Prime (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday for tomorrow.


----------



## science (Jul 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, good to see new members posting!


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 24, 2008)

Congratubirthday then!  

God, I feel old now.  You young'uns.  ;_;


----------



## Gab (Jul 24, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> And it's also shaun's birthday


Yes. I was about to create a separate topic for him but I'd rather give that opportunity to other users.
Enjoy your day and tomorrow!


----------



## xJonny (Jul 24, 2008)

FAPPY HAPPY GROGGING 21ST BIRTHDAY COSTELLO!






 You can have a free grog on me, one day in advance!


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Costy


----------



## wilddenim (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'd put in boobies cake but I'd get slapped... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So... Happy Birthday!!


----------



## TheWingless (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ackers (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday for tomorrow!

It's also my birthday in 4 days from now!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Costello and Shaun.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 24, 2008)

only 21? woah. you do a lot for a 21 year old..haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



happy bday!


----------



## JPH (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday, Costy


----------



## SavageWaffle (Jul 24, 2008)

You can now drink legally in the US xD


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy early Birthday Costello!  Hope you have lots of fun, and thanks for all that you do for this community.


----------



## belzilep (Jul 24, 2008)

wilddenim said:
			
		

> Well, I'd put in boobies cake but I'd get slapped...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kate?!? Costello's a woman? Didn't know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway, happy birthday, for all the womanliness that's within you!


----------



## Osaka (Jul 24, 2008)

yay happy birthday! =D


----------



## bobrules (Jul 24, 2008)

happy BERSDAY


----------



## SonicRax (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday! ^^


----------



## distorted.freque (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought you were older too. Wahaha. ^^ I hope you have a nice day.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy Hrthday to you and Shaun. Have a good  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















:drunk:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't tell me it's also Thug's hrthday!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jul 24, 2008)

Shit, you looked at least 26 in that pic!!

Happy Hrthday


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Costy and Shaun!


----------



## Westside (Jul 24, 2008)

Happy birthday Costesticles! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Please come to Uzbekistan now.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 24, 2008)

happy birffday cothello/custardello :]
and shauny boy tooo


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'm not gonna miss the chance to send my best wishes to the one of the headmasters of the GBAtemp!!
Nice/Amazing job so far, and just keep the pace..

I wish you many more years to come (at least 4 times so far), and enjoy this fabulous day of birth celebrating!!


----------



## T-hug (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Bday admin bros!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























































It has been a pleasure all these years! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



More to go I hope!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday and thanks for all the hard work.

Whoops, I gave shaunj66 a present and it wouldn't be fair to not give you one as well, so here it is:






ENJOY!


----------



## test84 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy bday man.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## phoood (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Westside (Jul 25, 2008)

Knowing Shaun Costello, they're probably shooting another porno film together.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday to our Lord and Master


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy birthday bossmen! May all of your dreams come true, or something inspiring that isn't that!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 25, 2008)

You look a little too much like an old man for 21.


----------



## Gore (Jul 25, 2008)

Bappy Hrthday.


----------



## War (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Costello! I hope you get some good gifts!


----------



## jaz (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Spikey (Jul 25, 2008)

Now that it's actually your birthday, time to wish you a happy one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For 13 days you'll be 2 years older than me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I'll be a year behind again afterwards!

Also, let me know how that commercial thing goes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm curious!



Spoiler








Giant mthrnite wishes you a happy birthday too!








 Have fun!


----------



## m|kk| (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy birthday, Costello!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/me hands Costello a basket full of yummy cookies (and a Cinnabon cinnamon roll)!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 25, 2008)

Bon anniversaire


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy 21st Costello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You're now an adult by U.S standards, and thus you're old. Old old old.  Hehe.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 25, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COSTELLO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thanks for all the good work on the site! Enjoy your day! You deserve it


----------



## OSW (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Costello! (for tomorrow or maybe its today by now lol)

you're a great guy and thanks for everything u've done to make gbatemp a better place 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hope to see u around for many more good times to come.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 25, 2008)

BUY ME PORN.


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday! (now that it is actually your birthday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Freaking Birthday bub!


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday


----------



## silent sniper (Jul 25, 2008)

ALL HAIL OUR SUPREME OVERLORD














so i'm a kissass, what about it?


----------



## Upperleft (Jul 25, 2008)

w00t HAPPI HRTHDAI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ~!!


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Costello (Jul 25, 2008)

ah thanks everyone for your very kind words!
one person (not on the forums, I mean IRL) did forget or ignore my birthday though and it causes me a lot of pain.
I wish I could fully appreciate all your comments guys..


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

HAppy BIrthday!!!


----------



## Shuny (Jul 25, 2008)

Happy birthday or "Bon anniversaire" Costello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT : Even if I'm late


----------



## kevenka (Jul 25, 2008)

Psttt...I think his birthday is tommorow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but we should still praise our headmaster


----------



## Defiance (Jul 26, 2008)

Happy burfday.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 26, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> ah thanks everyone for your very kind words!
> one person (not on the forums, I mean IRL) did forget or ignore my birthday though and it causes me a lot of pain.
> I wish I could fully appreciate all your comments guys..


Was it shaun that forgot your birthday? cause if it was... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jaykay olol


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Costello&ShaunJ66


----------



## dice (Jul 26, 2008)

happy birthday dude!


----------

